# First Quarter Featured Pen Poll



## wdcav1952 (Feb 1, 2010)

Please vote for your choice as your favorite pen for the first quarter. There will be four polls, one for each quarter. When the polls are closed, the pen with the most votes from each quarter will be entered in the "Favorite Pen of the Year" poll. Please vote in each poll.

The links below will take you to each pen:

Dyed Puzzle



 
BOW Imperial


 
Brass Rod Pen


 
Pentel in Alumilite


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 1, 2010)

Me no see no poll, Senor.  Timing issue?


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just checked the calendar of events - timing i.e. starts tomorrow.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 1, 2010)

ericw95 said:


> Just checked the calendar of events - timing i.e. starts tomorrow.



Working on it, sorry.


----------



## chance (Feb 1, 2010)

Pic's of nominees?  Sorry Im new Im sure you all know how to find them...


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd bet that is next on Cav's list and he'll post when we can really begin voting.


----------



## tseger (Feb 1, 2010)

chance said:


> Pic's of nominees?  Sorry Im new Im sure you all know how to find them...



Wrong.... I've been looking for them for the past 20 minutes, and I never did find them.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 1, 2010)

tseger said:


> Wrong.... I've been looking for them for the past 20 minutes, and I never did find them.


 start here

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?c=6


----------



## chance (Feb 1, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> start here
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?c=6



Thanks found em' all quickly!


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 1, 2010)

chance said:


> Thanks found em' all quickly!


 :wink:


----------



## tseger (Feb 1, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> start here
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?c=6



Thanks, Landon, I had just found them and came back to post when I saw your post. I think these are all on page 2.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 1, 2010)

Please, I am working on this poll. Give me some time as the polls actually open tomorrow.

OK, I think I should have the images available. Everyone vote to their heart's content. :biggrin:


----------



## tseger (Feb 1, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Please, I am working on this poll.  Give me some time as the polls actually open tomorrow.



Sorry:embarrassed:


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry, I thought they would be locked if we were not to play, my bad, please forgive me.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 1, 2010)

How many times a day can we vote?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 2, 2010)

mredburn said:


> How many times a day can we vote?


 

Should you correct your location to reflect Chicago? :biggrin::wink::biggrin:

"One Folk, One Vote."


----------



## mredburn (Feb 2, 2010)

Shucks Cav I thought this was one of them there vote early, vote often, type of deals.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 2, 2010)

mredburn said:


> Shucks Cav I thought this was one of them there vote early, vote often, type of deals.


 

:biggrin::wink::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> "One Folk, One Vote."



Uh Cav..... aren't we supposed to vote 4 times?? :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *wdcav1952* 

 
_"One Folk, One Vote."_



PR_Princess said:


> Uh Cav..... aren't we supposed to vote 4 times?? :biggrin:


 

Next time guess who does the damn polls! :biggrin::wink::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

Rotflmao!!!!


----------

